# 4 Months since we adopted.....



## fast93 (Jan 16, 2012)

And I can't for the life of me, understand why anyone would have ever considered giving up on Zeus!

He's turned out to be one of the best dogs I've ever had!!! Smart (really smart), obedient and extremely affectionate. Unfortunately I don't think he was treated very well in past home(s) but in a relatively short amount of time he's learned to trust us completely. 

It makes me happy when I look at him.....you can tell he likes it here!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

He looks truly happy!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Ah, that's so nice to hear! I have a boy at home that was given up and I don't understand it, either. This one did have some issues, but absolutely nothing not improved dramatically with just some work! People give up too easy. 

He's a very handsome boy with a cool name.


----------



## chancey (Apr 11, 2012)

zeus looks alot like chance...
we adopted also, and i think dogs know when they've finally found "home", i think they know when they are truly loved 
the best pets i've ever had have all been adopted....
how old is zeus?
and yes he looks happy


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

He looks fantastically happy. We adopted a 'Zeus', but he was a husky, and he was an awesome dog as well. I love happy adoption stories.


----------



## fast93 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone! 

Zeus is right around 4 yrs. old. He's happy....loves to run and works hard for ball time!

We're really happy we have him!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I think the feeling is mutual! What a happy boy


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Handsome boy :wub:
And yes he does look happy!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Thank you for adopting


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

What a beautiful smiling boy! Thanks for making Zeus a part of your family. He's certainly smiling now.


----------

